# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Best way to attach rails to fence post

## matthewg

Hi, 
I want to build a stepped capped wooden fence approx 1.5m high like in the attached image. 
What is the best way to attach the rails to the fence post (100x100)? Everything needs to be flush with the back of the fence posts. Is notching the fence post OK? I've read online that notching is not recommended as it might weaken the fence post. Alternative I could nail the rails between the posts, but would this give a sturdy connection? In the USA they sell galvanised metal brackets that easily let you mount 2x4 rails between the posts but there doesn't seem to be any equivalent in Australia. 
Cheers,
Matt

----------


## DEMAK Timber

Hi Matt,  
We sell rail and plinth brackets. 
They're not on our online store yet but I'll make sure they get added on Monday and send you the link...  
Cheers, 
Daniel  
Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DEMAK Timber

Hi Matt, 
Check out: Fence Rail Bracket (for fixing rails without having to check out / notch the post) - Demak Timber & Hardware

----------


## matthewg

Hi Daniel, 
Thank you for taking the time to respond to my question. These are the USA brackets I was referring to: http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/fb.asp . They have a nice discrete footprint against the post. They are for 2x4 timber, but after looking at the dimensions I have realised the true dimensions of 2x4  are actually 39x89mm so they will probably work on the 100x38 rails I  have.   
Cheers,
Matt

----------


## johnc

Notch and nail, you are using 38mm wide rails so you should get away with it. The most crucial points are the lower rails as they take the bulk of the wind load stress. You could if worried take 12mm off the back of the rail and only notch 25mm to bring flush.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Here's some in QLD Fence Bracket Series 1 | Maclock Products Home

----------

